# What type of cat food is the best?



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi! This is my first time owning a hedgehog and I was wondering what brands of cat food you guys feed your hedgehogs, and what treats you guys use! any other nutrition advice would also be gratefully appreciated, thank you in advance! :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome. 

All the info you need is on the nutrition part of the forum, there are stickies with updated information.


----------



## kelseyfougere (Aug 1, 2016)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Welcome.
> 
> All the info you need is on the nutrition part of the forum, there are stickies with updated information.


okay thank you!


----------



## Cranky_Turtle (Aug 6, 2016)

I feed Soda Pop cat food from the Blue Buffalo Wilderness line


----------

